# where to monut my cb radio??



## ambush_boy (May 2, 2008)

i just went out last night, and bought a cb radio to keep up with my friends round town, tagging along, or just doing a huge drife cross town, and im pretty sure a cb is alot safer than a cell phone,

my only problem is where should i mount it??
i dont wanna ruin the dash on my e30, its one of very few ice seen that arent crackd
mabe the consel or or stick it to the dash,?

any one mounted a cb in there bimmer before?


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

I remote mounted a 2m Ham radio in my e30. CB wise you need one with the controls on the mike, mount the unit under your seat. Mounting an antenna can be problematic. A magnetic mount is hard on your paint, a "gutter" mount will bend at the mounting point if you hit something, glass mounts don't work as well, drilling a hole in the roof/fender wasn't something I would even consider.


----------



## Aokenomon (Mar 20, 2007)

You can mount it in a truck you hill billy, how dare you disrespect our german works of art with a fucin C/B radio you should be shot of forced to drive a chevy


----------



## southernbimma85 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Now! To each his own... the CB is the original cell phone! HA! I have a CB in my car, but it just used for the PA system I have for ****s and giggles. I put it between the seat and the center console in my e30. As far as the antenna, I would do a magnet mount but put something soft between the paint and the magnet like a thin towel or you could get one of those hood/trunk mount brackets and you can drill holes where they are not visible. like this:


----------



## txn88 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I'm a Ham, so I'm looking for some of the same things, but for my HF rig.

The antenna mounting is going be the problem... any suggestions for my new 2010 335i convertible?


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd probably go with a magnetic mount on the trunk, if you can find one for your desired frequencies. Clean & wax the area under the antenna frequently. The paint may also fade around the antenna, but not under the mounting area if you leave it on there a while.


----------



## 2wagons (Nov 27, 2015)

I think for mounting a 2m ham antenna on my 328 wagon I'm going to figure out how to clip the antenna to the back of the flush roof rails. On past wagons I've used the mount that attaches to the fwd ctr of the trunk lid. You have to be a little careful that the set screws don't mess up the paint, and a thin rubber layer over the edge of the trunk helps out a lot.


----------



## kajer (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=857152&highlight=

I used a Diamond K400C-NMO. Has a rubber foot to protect the paint. Works sort of like a c-clamp.


----------

